# Storing water



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

If we were to get a 55 gallon barrel to store tap water in, how long would it be safe to drink? It would be stored in our basement which maintains a pretty steady temp of about 65 degrees. Would it need to be change every couple of months or is there something that can be done to make it last till or if it's ever needed? Sorry if this is a dumb first question, I just have not seen much info on this.

Thanks


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

I buy BPA free 7 to 10 gallon water jugs at Wal Mart. Filled them with distilled water and added half a teaspoon of household bleach. 

I personally wouldn't trust a 55 gallon barrel for long term drinking water.


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the input. We have some of the 7 gallon water jugs. But I was thinking that a 55 gal would take up less space to store that much water.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I can't have the drums. (Apartment) I store all my water in soda bottles with 1/8th tsp. of bleach for six months, and than swap it out for fresh water. I dont think it'll be an issue to have the water in your basement. Make sure there is a spigot on your drum to drain the water, and it up on blocks for easier access.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Also your hot water tank has water in it,you will want to take that water from top of tank rather than from bottom drain as all the sediment is at the bottom. Also when it is emptied make sure gas or hydro is shut off untill water comes back on.


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

Salekdarking-So if I choose to use a 55 gal drum, will I still need to change it out every six months?

Roadrash- I know that the water tank is a good soruce for water, didn't know or even think about taking it from the top though. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

We have a couple 7 gal. jugs that we keep full and I cycle the water by using it to water chickens, dogs etc. We also have several gal. jugs that we keep half full and frozen in freezer to help with freezer efficiency. Thaw them in the spring for animals refill and start again. Up here we can also melt snow. I use an old parachute which is perfect for that and put it near a campfire. It makes water while you run traplines or do other chores. Our snow up here is super dry and it takes a long time and a lot of snow but it works. A solar still will be my next experiment in the spring along with a hand pump for our house well. I would suggest learning where local natural sources are and have a filtration/still system set up. I think it's very difficult to store enough water for a long term situation. Good luck


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

Well we have a river just a few blocks away. I will look into a filtration system. I have looked at them a bit but it's all very confusing for me. I am more of a hands on learner then book educated. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Hispoptart,

I found some information for you regarding storing water in the 55 gallon barrel.

This is an excerpt taking from Cal-Quake Inland Empire.

I suggest you read the rest of the page as well, but here's the information you asked me:



> Water has a shelf life of approximately 6 mos. After that bacteria will start to grow. Just like food, water needs to stay fresh and clean enough to drink. By adding a water preserver concentrate to the plastic drums, the water will easily stay fresh and germ free for a minimum of 5 years before you will need to change it.


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

Salekdarling said:


> Hispoptart,
> 
> I found some information for you regarding storing water in the 55 gallon barrel.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much I am now off to read the rest of the artical. This is what I was wanting to know, I don't really have the means to change 55gals every six months. Thank you for taking the time to find this info for me.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Hispoptart said:


> Thank you so much I am now off to read the rest of the artical. This is what I was wanting to know, I don't really have the means to change 55gals every six months. Thank you for taking the time to find this info for me.


Any time, Love. I do what I kind for my forum buddies.

Also, scratch my previous statement to put the barrel on concrete blocks. The chemicals can leech into the plastic. Make or find a wooden stand for your barrel.


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

Salekdarling said:


> Any time, Love. I do what I kind for my forum buddies.
> 
> Also, scratch my previous statement to put the barrel on concrete blocks. The chemicals can leech into the plastic. Make or find a wooden stand for your barrel.


I read the artical, good info. I looked at their water preserver concentrate, but it really doesn't tell you what it is. If it's just bleach, well I can buy it a lot cheaper. I am thinking the biggest issue is stagnet water, wonder if you supply it with a air bubler of some sort if that would work. As I said I don't have the means to change it every six months, unless I want to haul it upstairs a couple of gals at a time.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

It is essentially soodium hypochlorite; a form of bleach. The concetrate is different from liquid bleach and pool shock. I can't tell you more than that as I'm not a chemist.  I'll do my best to research, and hopefully have an answer for you soon.

Water preserver concentrate


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay, so here's the information I'm coming across...

Yes, you can just use liquid bleach to treat your water, but for best quality of water, it is best to change the water every six months. The water preserver concentrate has a stabilizer that releases slowly over time. That is why it is guaranteed for five years. And I was mistaken... the WPC is like liquid bleach (except the stabilizer). Liquid bleach is 5.25%-6% concentrate.

Some links regarding the info I've come across:

http://forums.equipped.org/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=241445

http://www.amazon.com/review/R7I3K4...e=UTF8&ASIN=B0007VSMKW&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=

I tried to find out what exactly they did to stabilize sodium hypochlorite for up to five years, but I've come across no such information yet.


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks so much for the info, looks like all I need to do is find a usable barrle. I don't want to pay a lot for one. I will keep an eye on CL.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't know where you're located, but if you're willing and able to drive to the northeast section of Cincinnati, OH, look up Meiers Wine Cellars. They get used ones periodically, and no longer post on craiglist because they have enough of a following that contacts them directly. Give them your email address and they will contact you when they have barrels available. (I learned firsthand that an email is more effective than a long-distance number ) They sell them for $10 a plastic barrel, and they had flavorings in them. It takes a little cleaning, but the flavoring smell does wash out. 

Now, that my not be a realistic option for you (it's a drive for me, but something I can do once in a while in conjunction with other 'going to the big city' errands). But you can see if you have a major wine seller in your area, or at least in some area that you can drive to. Contacting them directly might be the best way to go, rather than waiting for something to show on craigslist. Not that things don't show up on craigslist, just that you might find something sooner if you do some sleuthing. 

Large food service companies are another source for used food-grade barrels. I got some that were used for coffee and tea. The coffee smell is strong! I have no idea how long it will take to wash out, since ours still smell like coffee.  But I noticed with the teas that the lemon tea smelled lighter and washed out more easily. So if you have the chance to sniff the barrels before deciding on them, try to go with ones that have a lighter smell.

Oh, and you can get 7 of those barrels in an old Suburban with the third row seat removed.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Hispoptart said:


> I don't really have the means to change 55gals every six months.


You can't just use a siphon hose and let it run down the drain?

Honestly.... if you add just a touch of chlorine to the water when filling the drum, and seal it WELL, I would have no problem drinking that water if the drum had not been opened in five years. Pour it back and forth between two clean buckets to add a bunch of oxygen bubbles and it will taste 100% better.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Salekdarling said:


> It is essentially soodium hypochlorite; a form of bleach. The concetrate is different from liquid bleach and pool shock.


Pool shock is mainly Calcium Hypochlorite.

There are a lot of good articles and very good threads on this subject if you would be so kind to take some time and read through the previous discussions in this "Water & Storage" section. 
I think all of your questions will have already been answered in previous threads.

That article is misleading - kill ALL the bacteria in the beginning, and there won't be any left over to reproduce. It sounds like an advertisement to sell their "wonder" product.

Bacteria won't just "magically appear" after 6 mos...


----------



## HocusPocus (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi ! I'm new to the site but had a couple of thoughts I felt some might find useful.

*Storage containers* called Corny Kegs which are stainless steel 5 gallons in size make great water storage containers. You can stack them by putting a sheet of plywood between the top and bottom of each layer. So by making a stack of 4 each corny's, 2 cornys high that equals 40 gallons and takes up about as much space as a 40 gallon water heater. If you sanitize the container and boil the water first it should be ok indefinitely inside a corny keg. And you don't have to posion the water with chlorine or other chemical. And you can pour the hot water directly into the corny where you'd need to cool it before you put it in any plastic container. Admittedly a corny keg is more expensive than plastic container (about $20 each) average. But your water supply is not really the place you want to be a cheap skate.

Another good thing about corny kegs is you can pressurize them with compressed air and with what's called a picnic tap to easily dispense the water out.

There are a number of things that can be used for sanitation go to www.homebrewtalk.com and you can find a wealth of information about santation and corny kegs.

*The water heater* you should be draining your water heater from the bottom at least once a year to remove the sediment anyway 6 months is better. If do that you shouldn't have any sediment to speak of and if you do, you need a whole house water filter. Draining the water heater tank will also make the tank last longer. Plus if you are in a situation where you need the water in the water heater there is a great likelyhood that there will be either no way to get water out of the top (because there will be no pressue) or it will be difficult to do so. Or you may have water pressure but the source is contaminated you don't want the contaminated water to mix with the clean water in your hot water tank. So you'll need a cut valve on the cold water side to prevent that from happening. Open up a hot water faucet to more easily drain the tank from the bottom.


----------



## Schoolyards (Oct 27, 2008)

*Depends?*



Hispoptart said:


> If we were to get a 55 gallon barrel to store tap water in, how long would it be safe to drink? It would be stored in our basement which maintains a pretty steady temp of about 65 degrees. Would it need to be change every couple of months or is there something that can be done to make it last till or if it's ever needed? Sorry if this is a dumb first question, I just have not seen much info on this.
> 
> Thanks


The first thing you need to is water in non PBA containers is something I do not recommend unless you plan on using it for other emergency needs like bathing, watering, or other sanitation needs. This would not be efficient as my 50 gallon hot water heater will do that job and it's already stored and out of the way. But assuming you want to use it for hydration, don't let it go more then 3-4 months without treating it. As other people here are suggesting, bleach is a good way to go. If left untreated, and it grows algae, it is still recoverable by boiling, filtering or treating afterwards. A good rule of thumb is have 7-10gallons of water per person for drinking only. As another poster here said, I use PBA free 6.5 gallon jugs made by RhinoGear (Blitz) and 7 gallon jerry can style by Reliance and rotate them every 3 months. (I water my garden with it, something I have going year round for food should anything happen too, lucky I am in SoCal where the growing season is all year) and always treat it with a cap full of bleach just to be sure. So, long story short, treat it, keep multiple small containers (easier to transport if you must bug out) and if a large 65 gallon is necessary, no more then 3-4 months. Good question, be safe!


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Contrary water never goes bad or deteriorate. 
Water has been found in Temples Pyamids etc. that was stored for thousands of years and was still drinkable.
A friend contacted me in July of 2010. His uncle had passed away and he asked me to come over and help him inspect his uncle's disaster supplies. There was water stored from back in the 80's. It was boiled for 3 minutes then put in soda pop bottles. We got brave and curious and drank some of the water. It had a unpleasent taste. We areated it by pouring it baavk and forth between two containers and it tasted ok. neither me, him, his wife or two neighbors had any adverse problems. each of us drank between 1 to 11/2 quarts.
The people who claim water goes bad are the same one who is selling you some kind of water treatmentr nost of the time.

8 drops of bleach equals 1/8 teaspoon


----------

